# [SOLVED] Lexa S Front Led Problem



## nexusdeath (Oct 10, 2011)

I just noticed my lexa S case has two lower front leds but they dont come on. Ive managed to replaced the main blue led on this case with a green, I figured i'd do the same but I dont seem to be getting power. I traced the green and black wires from the bulb to where it was hooked up on my p8z68 motherboard but i dont know why its not getting power to the bulbs. Ive tried different leds. Any help would be appreciated!

motherboard connection









no front lights =/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Lexa S Front Led Problem*

Try switching the the pins to which the LED wires are connected. Most often, the wires are simply connected backwards and an LED will only work if the wires are connected to the proper pins.


----------



## nexusdeath (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Lexa S Front Led Problem*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i figured it out. when i reversed them the front led strip went out. which means i traced the wrong set of black and green (idiot) thanks bro!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Lexa S Front Led Problem*

No problem. Live and learn, we've all been there.


----------

